# Let's see some 200's



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

Here's my '89 200t
















Let's see yours!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (Galvatron)*

Nice V8 lights! Is yours Bamboo Metallic or Zermatt Silver?
I don't have one, but I have pics


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (billzcat1)*

And one more


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (billzcat1)*

Cool pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine's kind of a champeign gold color with black leather. It's the rare non-quattro turbo. I love the car, been daily driving it for 2 years now. All I've had to do was change the pads, belts, oil and normal routine fluid flushing. Put on the A6 wheels and found the V8 tails on a salvage. It rides like a new Cadilac








BTW, was this forum just added recently?


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_And one more









I'd love to find this on a poster to frame for my garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (Galvatron)*

Yes, this forum WAS added recently, along with many other Audi forums. Check out http://www.fourtitude.com - this site was just launched by the Vortex Media Group, hence the Audi-expansion. 
I love that shot


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (billzcat1)*

here's mine








and the lineup


----------



## Euroguy73 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Let's see some 200's (Nrcabby)*

Here's my sleeper










_Modified by Euroguy73 at 10:28 PM 5-5-2004_


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey are you the guy I met at Garden City last year? Sal I believe?
I'm the kid with the light blue/silver 200
Later!
Luis


----------

